# $100 off Amazon Roamio Coupon



## rsprouse (Mar 9, 2004)

I picked up brand new Roamio from Amazon with my $100 coupon. I am looking to sell the unopened Roamio for $100 + shipping from Atlanta. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Which one? The 4 tuner?


----------



## rsprouse (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes sir, the 4 tuner "base" version.

Best,
Rory


----------

